# Propane Cover Access, Backup Light Switch



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I finally figured out how to post these pics. They're in Our Gallery

Kevin P.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Great idea! Pics look good.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Man, I wish I had known about the palm tree electric jack when I got mine! VERY COOL!

I like the portholes too. Good mod.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Done well, good idea and great photos. LOL at the Palm tree, that's great!


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

I've been thinking of getting an electric jack for our Outback. Tell me, does
that special palm tree model require much water?















By the way, neat Mods!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Good eye! I didn't notice it was the palm tree model upon first look! I LIKE IT!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I had to look a second time too!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Love the marine cutoff in the storage compartment. Gotta get me one of those


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Great Mods,

I am going to do the back-up lights, but I am going to wire them into the truck backup switch so they come on when the truck is switched into reverse. If this doesn't work good enough then I am going to do the switch idea.

I like the location you chose.

Keep the ideas flowing..

Thanks

Kevin S


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks for the pics Kevin. I am getting tired of removing the cover to deal with the propane and the battery so I am looking for something that will protect my knee's. I still have the mark from two months ago when I tried to walk through the hitch. The hitch won...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Kevin

Great Pics! Another mod to the list







I too had to take a 2nd look. Gotta love the palm









Thor


----------

